# Engine rebuild help 69 GTO...pistons???



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am getting ready to rebuild my 69 GTO engine. It has the 400 engine that originally came with the car. The car has #62 heads. I am having the engine bored 30 over and am getting new pistons. I want to buy forged pistons and wanted to know what kind to get. I was also considering putting a larger crank in the engine. Do you think this would be a waste or should i just put in a large cam in the engine. Also, what cam would make the engine sound throatier? any suggestions would help to steer me in the right directions. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Right up my alley there, sir. If you've got the budget to do it, and you want to really wake it up, build it into a 461 stroker. That's what I did with my numbers-matching 69 and I'm very happy with the result. If you want to do that, then first thing is to call your maching shop and have them hold off on that bore --- because most stroker kits need an overbore of +0.035 instead of +0.030 and you don't want to pay to have that done twice (like I did  ). My "400" is now making "approximately" 500hp, 540 lb.ft. of torque - on pump gas.

We can certainly talk more if that idea interests you.

Bear


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

DUDE!! I want your engine in my car!!! I would like to talk to you more about your rebuild. I took a look at your engine and it looks great. What pistons, crank, cam did you put in your engine? Did you change out the heads?? Thats awesome you can still you regular gas. I am just in the beginning stages right now, so this weekend I am going to pull the engine and start tearing it apart. I apprciate your help!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a link to most of the details here:
1-to-1 Club: Rob Garrett's 461

I'm running 1969 cast iron heads, but they're real #722 Ram Air IV's that I got lucky enough to find and buy many years ago. They're "cool", but a well prepped set of aftermarket aluminum heads will make more power than they do.

My main "consultant" was Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine (Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!)

I highly recommend you give Jim a call and talk your build over. He's a realy great guy and will be very forthcoming with information, even if you don't spend money with him.

I'll be glad to share information with you too.

Bear


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I appreciate the info. I looked at your engine stats and damn, that thing has some power. I have been looking at the stroker kits and I think with the heads my engine has, the intake, and boring it, i think i would be around 425 horse power. If I switched to aluminum heads, I am sure I would have alot more power. I just dont have the money for new heads. I am going to call the guy that helped you and ask him a few questions. I will let you know what my plans are for the engine, but I thiink I might end up taking the route you did.


----------

